
Interview with Patrick Collison – Co-Founder, Stripe [audio] - javiramos
http://www.fromscratchradio.com/show/patrick-collison
======
nsfmc
If you're craving more interview with him, there's a pretty interesting
podcast with patrick hosted by vox's Ezra Klein. it was useful for giving lots
of context to somebody whose tweets i had spent a fair amount of time reading
but who i didn't really have a grasp on (other than knowing about stripe):
[https://soundcloud.com/panoply/eks045-patrick-collison-
ads](https://soundcloud.com/panoply/eks045-patrick-collison-ads)

------
misiti3780
I am confused about one thing in the interview. He implied that when they
launched they didnt have a backend integration with a merchant account
(assuming that is how all this stuff works) ... so you would eventually get
your money. (implying there was a manual step that required human
intervention)

It sounds like the beta was only half built, but I am surprised that it didnt
need to be 100% there for it to process payments.

I'm just confused.

------
xiaoma
I love what Stripe has done / is doing with Atlas. I can barely even explain
what a pain it is just to open a US bank account with a foreign address. If
they can succeed on a broader level, it will democratize online commerce like
WordPress did for online publishing.

------
mayrosedgdotcom
Thank you to all the guys at stripe, your product is great and very helpful

------
ezekg
Listened to it this morning, thanks. I wasn't aware the founders of Stripe
were so young until very recently.

------
swampthinker
NPR needs a mobile friendly website sooner or later.

~~~
tiffanyh
Here you go [1] and [2]

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2017/02/15/515412799/patrick-collison-
co-...](http://www.npr.org/2017/02/15/515412799/patrick-collison-co-founder-
of-stripe)

[2]
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1261661...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=126166186)

------
jeffmanu
Thanks for this

